# Ricoh SP 100 Printer from SnapDeal



## a_k (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi All,

Lately I have been seeing many thread where it has been recommended to buy Ricoh SP 100 from either snap deal or shopping clues web site. Taking the suggestion and finding the deal to be good , I went ahead and bought the printer from Snap Deal. I have just opened this thread to make you aware of the malpractices done by Snap Deal.

1) I was sold 2 years old manufactures product.

2) Bill of some other person was found in the packing which basically implies that it is not genuine product but a refurbished one.

3) They never delivered on time .

4) It has been more than 2 weeks and they are yet to initiate reverse delivery pick up.

5) Poor Customer Support: After 1 week I get reply from them saying their CSE were busy , so could not reply earlier.

For people who buy online I would suggest to stick to flipkart(WS retail) and amazon verified sellers.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 3, 2014)

a_k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lately I have been seeing many thread where it has been recommended to buy Ricoh SP 100 from either snap deal or shopping clues web site. Taking the suggestion and finding the deal to be good , I went ahead and bought the printer from Snap Deal. I have just opened this thread to make you aware of the malpractices done by Snap Deal.
> 
> ...



Post the pictures of the product and the Bill as well.


----------



## a_k (Apr 3, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Post the pictures of the product and the Bill as well.


because of privacy reasons I can't post the pictures , the point to note is that Snap Deal accepted their mistake and were willing to initiate reverse pick up , but it has been more than 2 weeks and they haven't done the needful. I have suffered , I don't any of you to face the same , hence this thread.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 5, 2014)

I even bought SP100 from snapdeal. The packaging was good and the box was absolutely company sealed. 
But shopclues sells tampered products. The one I bought from shopclues had the seal broken and even the 2 free coupon codes from RICOH were missing from within the box.

Yes, SP100 is a 2yr old model, maybe that's why it is being sold for ~3k or less.


----------



## a_k (Apr 5, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> I even bought SP100 from snapdeal. The packaging was good and the box was absolutely company sealed.
> But shopclues sells tampered products. The one I bought from shopclues had the seal broken and even the 2 free coupon codes from RICOH were missing from within the box.
> 
> Yes, SP100 is a 2yr old model, maybe that's why it is being sold for ~3k or less.


So you faced similar issues with shopclues ?. Did they replace the product ?. Date of manufacturing was Aug 2012. Bill of some other shopper was found in my printer packing so it clearly indicates that the product I got was refurbished one.


----------



## icebags (Apr 5, 2014)

shopclues has got many fakes, one friend of mine noticed it was written "not officeial cd" at the description section only after paying for the game cd.

i have not heard snapdeal selling fakes, except a few days ago some one who bought an xbox gamepad suspected it was fake (latest purchase section). selling a 2 yr old product should not be a problem, as long as its billed with ur name and manufacturer provides support for the exact warranty period from date of purchase.

infact my ricoh printer from snapdeal was manufactured in oct'2012.

snapdeal may be late, but the take returns and refund the money, so i think u should wait some more days, if issue is still not solved, u should take it to the consumer forum/ court in ur state, saying that they sold u refurbished product claiming it was new.


----------

